# new table saw



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Just ordered a new tablesaw, Grizzly 10" Hybrid, should be here next week, not sure if it is a late Christmas 2010 or an early 2011 I'm just not gonna spoil it by asking too many questions!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

3efingers said:


> Just ordered a new tablesaw, Grizzly 10" Hybrid, should be here next week, not sure if it is a late Christmas 2010 or an early 2011 I'm just not gonna spoil it by asking too many questions!


That would be a welcome addition to any shop, Tom

have fun when it arrives


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

If George dont give out on me! (cheap labor)


----------



## Altman (Nov 16, 2010)

Now I am Greeeeeeen with envy..... Heheheheh Enjoy it mate


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats, Tom... That saw looks sweet!!!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

It has to be a late Christmas Tom, or else you wouldn't have anything to look forward to for the next Christmas. Great Saw Robbie


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys but guess what? Saw is on back order, should get some in by Feb 4th and thats after spending the day taking the incra ts/ls off the old saw and cleaning it up to put on Craigs list, best laid plans I guess.......


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That usually is my story, Tom.. the old "Shot at and missed... Sh*t at and hit!"


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

3efingers said:


> Thanks guys but guess what? Saw is on back order, should get some in by Feb 4th and thats after spending the day taking the incra ts/ls off the old saw and cleaning it up to put on Craigs list, best laid plans I guess.......


See, Tom. That's what you get for gloating. he he
Just let me know when you are ready to pick it up and I will be happy to help. Did you check Hertz for a lift gate?


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Big Jim being in the line of fire(Shot/missed s****/hit) seems to be the norm at times huh? George, I checked with all about lift gates, no go but as I went thru the steps on placing order found the lift gate option and took it, was not bad I think $43, which to me is well spent, of course I'll still need your help to get it to the shop (but no to worry I got a plan!) and of course we'll have to set it up and see how well it makes sawdust!! The backorder does give me time to run the 220 I guess.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

New saw, that could be fun. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You must be thinking about your saw a lot............. I read this thread last night and thought about your saw off and on today..... I don't know what it is, jealousy, envy, tool addict? but one thing that I do know is that you are getting a great saw!!!


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

My saw has been sitting in my shop since Feb 25th, wife had to have some surgery and I had to take care of her (not complaining she pays me rather nicely) but like a fool I thought well she can sit in the chair and I can put wood floors in the house, all I am going to say is George was smart and paid someone to do his.......!!! But George and I will start putting saw together on Monday, I'll keep ya'll updated and throw in a couple of fotos.


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tom,

What model did you purchase? I'm looking at a Grizzly hybrid as well, a G0715P. Recently I purchased a Grizzly band saw and it's been excellent.

I'm really interested in how you like your new saw. Be sure to take a lot of photo's, especially of the underside trunnion system.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

3efingers said:


> My saw has been sitting in my shop since Feb 25th, wife had to have some surgery and I had to take care of her (not complaining she pays me rather nicely) but like a fool I thought well she can sit in the chair and I can put wood floors in the house, all I am going to say is George was smart and paid someone to do his.......!!! But George and I will start putting saw together on Monday, I'll keep ya'll updated and throw in a couple of fotos.


Don't forget to pass out e-cigars when you post photos of your new "baby", Tom.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Mike that is the one I bought, I'll let ya know how it runs.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Nothing like getting a new toy, and a good one! Have fun!


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

George and I got the new saw together along with the router table extension and it all works great, saw is pre-wired for 220, all I have cut today was 3/4 inch stock and some 1 inch mdf, the only problem is the on/off switch is designed to hang on the original rails but I have an Incra system and there is not a place to attach it very well , I went to harbor freight and got a magnet rated for 250 lb pull but the only place it attaches securely is the front of the cabinet which places the switch in a horizontal position, just take a little study to get it right.


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tom, that setup looks great, congratulations!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's one *mighty* fine looking setup you got there, Tom... The saw, the router table and the repeatability of that Incra is unsurpassed!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is just toooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet a rig! IS this one of Grizz's Polar Bear series? I'm real interested on how both the saw and fence perform....

congrats on a most excellent new toy for the shop...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks great, Tom. Congrats to you and George for a job well done.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Thansk everyone, twoskys,it is the polar bear model, the fence is the incra, not going to use the Grizzly, so cannot comment on that one but the incra is dead on everytime, I used it on the Delta and had no trouble with it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom..

yes, the Incra fence is what I'm interested in. I've been nickel and diming parts for one for a couple years now and can't wait to finally get everything together. Which positioner did you go with? Do you find that it sticks out too far from the right when making wider cuts? And, is it much of a bother having to "site in" your measurements? Most likely I'll have to be leaning to the right when setting up due to how my saw is placed in my shop. I have a support pole in the way. 

gotta say, that is one sweet setup! 



3efingers said:


> Thansk everyone, twoskys,it is the polar bear model, the fence is the incra, not going to use the Grizzly, so cannot comment on that one but the incra is dead on everytime, I used it on the Delta and had no trouble with it.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Bill, I have the LS positioner. And you can flip the fence from one end to the other if you want, or you can loosen the base and slide the fence to where you need it, the fence has a couple of moveable stops, I can use mine the way it is for the table saw and later can move the base and fence down to use with the router table. Like BigJim said the repeatability and accuracy is great. Well worth every dime.


----------



## ck42 (Mar 21, 2011)

Coincidentally, I'm looking at that same TS..and was considering the Incra left-side TS/router setup like you have. 

But, with the left sided version I thought that you it was intended for you to remove the metal extension plate from the TS and install the Incra router table in its place.

I emailed Incra to ask about this specific Griz TS being compatible....because of that metal box section sticking out the left side of the TS cabinet...which they say could interfere with the router motor once the router table was directly attached to the TS. They couldn't confirm whether or not it would interfere or not though.

In your case, you appear to have left the metal extension table on the TS....and then mated the Incra table to the end of the TS extension plate...and then attached Incra legs too, which I didn't think was part of the standard kit.

I like the idea of the combo unit though because I'm limited on space....and it would also mean not having to buy a separate Incra setup for a TS & the router table.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Most likely I'll have to be leaning to the right when setting up due to how my saw is placed in my shop.


Jeeze, Bill... I thought you leaned to the right already!! <s>


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brother, I am Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to the right!!! *LOL*




BigJimAK said:


> Jeeze, Bill... I thought you leaned to the right already!! <s>


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

ck42, yes I left the table wings on, mainly for stability on the whole system, I had a router table from rockler (24x32) that worked on my old saw but not on the new but Curious George had a flash and told me just cut a tad off each end of the 32 inch side and it'll work and of course it did. Yes the legs were extra and worth the money, they bolted right up with no trouble. The box you see on the saw is the acess door to the motor etc and did not interfer with my set up, I did build a box to enclose the router and hook up the dust collector to and if I do have to change the belt on the saw I will have to take the box down to be able to open the door fully but that is just a minor thing (I hope) and like you I had talked to incra and they told me that I could set the router table up on either end of the saw, it is just a matter of sliding the rails one way or the other to work. They are made here in the DFW metroplex and I drove there to pick it up and take a look at one they had set up and ask a several questions and got the answers. On the old saw I took the wings off as they were stamped steel and more trouble to install than they were worth but the wings on the new saw are heavy duty cast iron.


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

Tom,

Very nice saw! I also installed Incra on my old Delta Contractor saw... totally accurate and repeatability is awesome. I have the TS-LS 32 system and I installed the home made router top on the left side of the saw. I just slide the LS down left a bit and I can use the the fence for the routing purposes. It was bit of learning curve on how to use the system but once you have the system dialed in, it's totally worth the price. I'm in the process of installing a table support, right side extension as well as table saw cabinet system. I'll post pics and such when I'm done... well, garage cabinets needs to be installed then wifey's wall desk/storage project first then... =]

JB


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You're right there, John.. If SHE ain't happy, ain't NO one happy!


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Thats what I had 1st was a Delta contractors saw and the incra worked great but dust collection was poor, I tried just about everything I could, bought a few and made a few and just fel short and my saw was getting quite a few miles on it (thats what I told my wife), since getting the Grizzly the dust collection has improved about 99.9%.

BigJimAK that momma unhappy thing is international too!!!


----------



## JBS (Dec 19, 2010)

3efingers said:


> Thats what I had 1st was a Delta contractors saw and the incra worked great but dust collection was poor, I tried just about everything I could, bought a few and made a few and just fel short and my saw was getting quite a few miles on it (thats what I told my wife), since getting the Grizzly the dust collection has improved about 99.9%.
> 
> BigJimAK that momma unhappy thing is international too!!!


I agree with the DC on the Delta contractor saw. DC is very poor until I purchased HF 2hp DC... I also attached the TS hood inside (bordered with plywood) and put in a baffle inside towards the front, angling downward towards the hood. Using it with the HF 2hp DC and it works well. The back end where the motor is completely open to draw air in. So far, it captures all the dust from the bottom without any problems... only gripe I have at the moment is that I get a lot of dust from the top of the saw.  It's to be expected I guess without the overhead DC attachment. Currently working on getting a good splitter for the saw and can't justify spending $$$ for an overhead guard w/ DC attachment. :laugh:

JB


----------

